# South Hutchinson Island report



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Set up by 7, light sw breeze low tide dirty water inside, lots of weed.Only used one long rod, fresh peeled shrimp.Last week it was bonefish, a dozen of em ,today it was bonefish and a permit.There wasnt anything to be caught inside, everything was out there. Beautiful morning at the beach.Cleared out by 9:30. Probably hit it again in the morning. Oh yeah,some toothy guy picked up and bit off my 5 oz pyramid, and my twin link , bait untouched [scratches head].


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

When you say bonefish, you mean in the ICW, right? (not heard of them being caught in the surf before)


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Solid,
No i meant on the beach, in PSL caught them at Jensen also. At work at the moment,see if i cant figure how to upload pictures when I get home.Wife took pictures with her iphone.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Some people say there are no bonefish farther north than Boca. However, I caught one once in a cast net, just south of Sebastian Inlet. (!!!)


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Pics in profile.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like that permit kicked some sand in your face... LOL


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah it went a little nuts but revived and swam off with just a sore lip


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

stonekerst said:


> Yeah it went a little nuts but revived and swam off with just a sore lip


You don't eat the permit? That was a really nice eating size...


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope, ever since I was younger up in South Jersey, freezin my butt off in the winter readin' saltwater sportsman ,there's always been sumptin bout a Permit.Pomps are a different story


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

stonekerst said:


> Nope, ever since I was younger up in South Jersey, freezin my butt off in the winter readin' saltwater sportsman ,there's always been sumptin bout a Permit.Pomps are a different story


LOL... That's the line they sell you down here. There is definitely some sort of bizarre aversion to eating the permit. (I blame the fly fishers)

Regardless, it was a nice catch. Sorry about the toothy one. There will be plenty more of those along shortly.

I'll have to look you up next time I'm down that way. Used to work in Stuart, but haven't been back for about 7 months.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Picked up a few pomps last week on the north island....Tried to fish saturday high tide but the weeds were impossible....How were you able to stay out of the weeds?.....If I could figure out how to fish the weedy surf I would have it made...So many days are lost to these east winds and grass in the surf......


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You don't necessarily stay out of the weeds. If you're able to stay out for 5 minutes at a time, you have a chance. If you're reeling in faster than that, go home...

You sure you weren't catching jacks? Weeds and pompano don't go together...


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

No, we got out on a good day, had the west winds, didn't last....actually it was not a good pomp day, it was flat....I guess a few were hanging around...I think I need to hit the early morning before the winds pick up....One thing I'm not going to do is drag all the gear out and set up and then have to leave in 10 minutes...Next time, if its questionable, I'll check the conditions with one pole first.....well, thats the challange here on the east coast of Florida, last winter bummed out a lot of the snow bird fisherman, couldn't fish with the grass and winds......


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I was just asking, because we aren't really into pompano season yet. You might pick a few up, but there isn't going to be any consistency to the pompano bite just yet.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

No, thats for sure.....we were surprised by the pomps, usually in the early season you get undersize fish,,,these were legal


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats... Take 'em when you can get 'em.


----------

